# Slime Volleyball!



## a|one (Jun 9, 2005)

Can you beat the slime master??? (aka level 3)

I've been trying for over an hour and so far the best I've done is 4:6 Lose.

http://games.hostedstuff.com/games/slimeball/


----------



## a|one (Jun 9, 2005)

Ugh. Okay beat Slime Master, and he's nothing compared to the seizure-inducing Psycho Slime who I've managed to score on a grand total of 1 times.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 9, 2005)

I think I hate you.....


----------



## a|one (Jun 9, 2005)

Then my work here is done.


----------



## Neon (Jun 9, 2005)

Haha yea I discovered this cheap yet fun game last year ... very entertaining indeed.


----------



## Animaiden (Jun 9, 2005)

Neon said:
			
		

> Haha yea I discovered this cheap yet fun game last year ... very entertaining indeed.


So did I. My friend and I played it while we were supposed to be working in class. We like the powers slime ball better, though I kept beating him.


----------



## iratebeaver (Jun 10, 2005)

MAn I have been playing that game all year, when i can. I am SOOOOOO bad at it but it is fun I like SOCCERSLIME better.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jun 10, 2005)

Indeed. I used to play these a bucketload... www.slimesports.com seems to have dissapeared though


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 11, 2005)

Gnnn

It's not right!


----------



## a|one (Jun 21, 2005)

Found online version! Face people from around the world in an intense competition of glitchy graphics and questionable gravity laws!!! 

http://slime.tjtech.org/


----------

